# Favorite wind instrument



## godzillaviolist

What is your favorite woodwind instrument?


----------



## godzillaviolist

I voted Bassoon. I love the oboe family, as they are beautifull. But the bassoon is interesting _and_ beautifull


----------



## Daniel

I couldn't decide between Clarinets (A or Bb) and Oboe...I voted oboe


----------



## Bassoonist Student

Hello, Godzilla and Daniel

Well that hard one  I love and like Bassoon, Contrabassoon and English Horn, Oboe that is my favourite Double Reeds. 

The Clarinet of Bb instrument is lovely sound as all like Weber or Mozart . 

Thank you.

Martin.


----------



## ikklebassoonist

godzillaviolist said:


> I voted Bassoon. I love the oboe family, as they are beautifull. But the bassoon is interesting _and_ beautifull


It was a hard choice between all the double reed but I have to totally agree with that!!
Contrabassoons are just too big!!


----------



## MelodicDreamer

I chose flute, but I have alot of friends who play oboe, bassoon, clarinet etc. so I love them all!


----------



## GrizzlyChicken

As a saxophonist it would be blasphemous for me to vote for anything else.


----------



## saxoboe

This is a difficult decision for me to choose. I play sax and oboe mainly, but I also play clarinet, flute, soprano recorder, and english horn. No bassoon yet =[ I'll make up my mind later about which is the best.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

I can't believe I'm the only voter for clarinets so far!

I like them for their versatility in orchestras, especially in the way Sibelius uses them.

I _almost_ voted for bassoon, just on account of *ikklebassoonist*'s sexy picture...


----------



## Saturnus

Clarinets have great range both in pitch and dynamically, but there is something so hollow in their tone. 
I voted for oboe and oboe d'amore, but I had a hard time choosing between the oboe and oboe d'amore and the bassoon, I mainly voted for oboe and oboe d'amore because they outnumbered.


----------



## Guest

Kurkikohtaus said:


> I can't believe I'm the only voter for clarinets so far!
> 
> I like them for their versatility in orchestras, especially in the way Sibelius uses them.
> 
> I _almost_ voted for bassoon, just on account of *ikklebassoonist*'s sexy picture...


I play Flute, but did dabble with Clarinet years ago and now have a strong urge to revisit it, so I will go Clarinet, I think it has more tonal variation than the others. and agree 100% with your comments above.


----------



## Explorer-8

*cor anglais*

The cor anglais has the saddest and most haunting sound. That is why I chose that one.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

There is not a universally accepted account of why the English Horn is called the English Horn. There is not anything particularily English about it, and not anything particularily Horny about it either.

I do however have a personal theory. I believe it is a case of a false translation from French to English and then back to French and all the other languages.

I believe the French may have called it the *Coeur Anglée*, which in English would mean the "Angled Heart". "Angled" because of how the little pipe comes out of the top of the instrument, and "Heart" because of the shape of the bell at the bottom of the instrument. To English ears, _"Coeur Anglée"_ and _"Cor Anglais"_ sounds pretty much the same, so I believe the English heard the french name and simply mis-translated it. The name stuck and was then falsly re-translated into other languages (Corno inglese, Anglicky roh, Englischhorn...)

I have absolutely no proof to back this up, but I can dream of creating my very own (sub)urban legend.


----------



## Krummhorn

I chose Saxaphone ... I absolutely love to hear a group of sax's playing the big band era songs together. Guess I'm partial as my son plays the alto sax.


----------



## Harmonie

Oh gosh... this is really really really hard.  

It's a toss up between the bassoon, saxophone, and oboe.

However, the bassoon wins, because it's my main instrument.


----------



## pic

Piccolo, for me, probably because I can play it. :[ It's an instrument only created in the first place for a CERTAIN sound, it's like how people breed dogs for a particular look, that drives a lot of people away. The parts are always usually very scarce, but sometimes it gets a chance.

I also really enjoy clarinet, though. There's nothing like a clear tone, on a perfectly temperatured day, with a VanDoran reed, in a concert hall, playing that instrument. Nothing.


----------



## frenchhornkid12896

I love the bassoon! If I didn't paly horn, that's what I would play. I love how full the sound of it is. Plus some of my best friends play the bassoon.


----------



## Giovannimusica

*Favorite Woodwind...*

Greetings to all,

That was a tough poll question but after much soul-searching I must confess to have a hankering for a Heckelphone.

Regards!

Giovanni


----------



## ChamberNut

I like bassoons, clarinets and oboes.

However, I've only ever played the whoopee cushion, technically called the 'arsephone'


----------



## Lisztfreak

I voted for clarinets, because they're probably the most varied and versatile wind instruments.

I love the bassoons and oboes too. Their sound tastes like good, rich wine.


----------



## mahlerfan

The oboe has a very nice, exotic sound, if played right. If not played right it can also resemble a squeak toy.


----------



## Harmonie

The oboe IMO is the most beautiful instrument ever... especially when played right. I just love the sound of it.. and I almost played it over the bassoon.


----------



## opus67

Clarinets!


----------



## Guest

Like explorer-8, I chose the cor anglais-English horn. I discovered it in Berlioz’s Music, and I like it definitely since then.


----------



## Mozart

I voted for Contrabassoon because i admire those who play contrabassoon.
I play the flute.


----------



## Amy

Lol I feel a tad embarassed to admit that my two favourite wind instruments are the shawm and the crumhorn...


----------



## Saturnus

I have been looking for some recordings of a Shawm for like 5 years! Can you tell me!?


----------



## opus67

Amy said:


> ... and the crumhorn...


So _that's_ where he gets his nick from...


----------



## Albert Maksimov

Harmonica !

*My Music*http://www.myspace.com/notonlyjazzyahoocom


----------



## psicorp

I chose flute because it sounds so great over strings.


----------



## Oneiros

Flute for sure. I love those high soaring passages - it's like being carried off into the clouds on a pegasus. The bottom register is great too, gloomily sliding from tone to tone. Brilliant contrast between registers - second only to the Cello in that respect, I think.


----------



## Patriarch K

I like the oboe and the bassoon. The oboe is a bit too loud and the bassoon is a bit to...low? When you play the high notes on a basson, that would be the perfect instrument. Something between the oboe and the bassoon


----------



## marval

Am listening to James Gallway playing the flute, it is absolutely beautiful. So guess what, yes I voted for the flute.


Margaret


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

Kinda stuck on this one.



I chose "other"


It's a tie between oboe, flute, and english horn (I'm getting an english horn by Christmas, but I love the sound of them).


To me, both oboe and flute are easy, but they have their own challenges. For oboe, it's vibrato, good tone, and reed-making. For flute, it's the embouchure "changes" for higher octaves.

I love challenges, which is what makes them so fun.


----------



## Guest

Twice, over the last 12 months I have attended chamber music concerts where the French Horn has been added to : a string quartet and a Piano Quintet, the results were very enjoyable and produced a unique sound that I had not heard before in the concert hall, I see on the original poll it was not mentioned as a separate instrument and has to be included in “others” the Horn has now gone up considerably in my estimation.


----------



## corpsegrinder72

i chose bassoon.
mostly because its my main, and most of the other winds get on my nerves (or at least when you play in a band where most of the players ar pretty shoddy they do).


----------



## Methodistgirl

Why not the pipe organ? Can't it be considered to be a woodwind because each
pipe works like a whistle or flute? Since I do play a harmonica that's also my
pick.
judy tooley


----------



## Bach

The oboe - because it outshines the flute in La Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, even though it's not supposed to. 

Also - I play it.


----------



## World Violist

Hey! Where's the flutophone!? I was all set to vote for flutophone, but NO, it's not there...

Joking.

One can't listen to The Swan of Tuonela and not fall in love with the English horn... be as it may neither a horn nor English...


----------



## confuoco

World Violist said:


> One can't listen to The Swan of Tuonela and not fall in love with the English horn... be as it may neither a horn nor English...


Or Largo from Dvorak Symphony No. 9


----------



## confuoco

I vote *clarinets* because they have the biggest variability of expression from all woodwinds. Also the instrument is the most capable woodwind for concerto use.

Another reason is the very nice clarinet repertoir: Mozart concerto, Weber concertos, Copland concerto, Schumann Fantasy pieces, Brahms Sonatas, Debussy Rhapsodie, Poulenc Sonata, etc.

The second is flute for me. Also the nice pieces were written for this one. But in orchestral pieces the most improtant is oboe I think. It is very striking.


----------



## R-F

I don't play a woodwind instrument, but have always wanted to learn one. I chose Bassoon, because I think it has the most unique sound.

My piano teacher on the other hand describes it as 'a farting bedpost'.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

R-F said:


> I chose Bassoon, because I think it has the most unique sound.





R-F said:


> My piano teacher on the other hand describes it as 'a farting bedpost'.


Well, a farting bedpost is surely unique...


----------



## R-F

BuddhaBandit said:


> Well, a farting bedpost is surely unique...


 Heh heh, very good!

For all those who play Bassoon- I've always wondered what makes it so hard to play. I've wanted to learn a woodwind instrument, but have been constantly warned off starting on Bassoon. What makes it so hard compared to other woodwind instruments? Similarly, which is the easiest woodwind instrument to play and what makes it so easy? 

Or rather, what's the easiest woodwind instrument to learn shown in this poll (excluding 'other')?


----------



## World Violist

I think the kazoo is the easiest wind instrument to play... 

Honestly, I don't know, but the recorder seemed quite easy to me. (*Note: that is a real woodwind instrument; check out a bunch of the Vivaldi recorder concerti (or Bach, I forget just which))


----------



## BuddhaBandit

World Violist said:


> Honestly, I don't know, but the recorder seemed quite easy to me. (*Note: that is a real woodwind instrument; check out a bunch of the Vivaldi recorder concerti (or Bach, I forget just which))


Both, in fact (but mainly Vivaldi), and many other Baroque composers, including Telemann. The problems with the recorder (for me, at least) are that 1) you're basically limited to Baroque repertoire; 2) the reward/work ratio is fairly low, as there's very little practical difference between a skilled player and a master; and 3) you don't have as much tone control as with other, more complex wind instruments.


----------



## confuoco

R-F said:


> My piano teacher on the other hand describes it as 'a farting bedpost'.


I know a similar comparison for harpsichord, but it undecent a bit


----------



## MJTTOMB

BuddhaBandit said:


> Both, in fact (but mainly Vivaldi), and many other Baroque composers, including Telemann. The problems with the recorder (for me, at least) are that 1) you're basically limited to Baroque repertoire; 2) the reward/work ratio is fairly low, as there's very little practical difference between a skilled player and a master; and 3) you don't have as much tone control as with other, more complex wind instruments.


You sure found a nice way to say "It has unbearable overtones in the hands of a beginner."


----------



## Guest

MJTTOMB said:


> You sure found a nice way to say "It has unbearable overtones in the hands of a beginner."


I was under the impression that the tiring tone of the Recorder was due to the fact that it did not have the overtones that other wind instruments have


----------



## World Violist

Andante said:


> I was under the impression that the tiring tone of the Recorder was due to the fact that it did not have the overtones that other wind instruments have


Yes, I agree. I think MJTTOMB speaks of the flutophone!


----------



## Lisztfreak

confuoco said:


> I know a similar comparison for harpsichord, but it undecent a bit


Is it the one about roofs and skeletons...


----------



## confuoco

Lisztfreak said:


> Is it the one about roofs and skeletons...


 No, I know another


----------



## Methodistgirl

I have been listening to Native American flute music lately and some of it is really
wonderful. I think of an eagle soaring when I listen.
judy tooley


----------



## Christi

ikklebassoonist said:


> It was a hard choice between all the double reed but I have to totally agree with that!


I could hardly play a single


----------



## ProfessorMaple

I like the ocarina, but one of my best friends plays bassoon. It's a difficult choice.


----------



## handlebar

That was indeed a tough choice.

Jim


----------



## ecg_fa

I voted for clarinets but I really like all of them. I also like tuba by the way !! I even like flute which sometimes is hard to hear or seems 'slight' with an orchestra.

Ed


----------



## Lang

World Violist said:


> Honestly, I don't know, but the recorder seemed quite easy to me.


You must have a very special talent then. I was not so fortunate, and it took me literally years to get a decent recorder tone, and the necessary breath control to play the descant (soprano) properly.


----------



## JoeGreen

Had to decided between Oboe and Bassoon, but I finally settled on Oboe for the more melancholic tone.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Why so few votes for clarinets? I thought people love clarinets.


----------



## Bach

They've gone out of fashion a bit.. personally, I'm not over keen on the tone - sounds a bit guttural. 

On the other hand, I love the bass clarinet.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Bach said:


> They've gone out of fashion a bit.. personally, I'm not over keen on the tone - sounds a bit guttural.


Well, whenever I hear Poulenc's sonata I'm delighted with the instrument. To each his own!


----------



## Bach

Yes, well, listen to Poulenc's oboe sonata.


----------



## Herzeleide

Bach, you should listen to Magnus Lindberg's Clarinet Concerto. It's amazing, and available on YouTube.


----------



## Bach

Yes, fantastic piece - One of my favourite solo concerti of recent years!


----------



## Herzeleide

Absolutely.


----------



## Earl Marsden

Just love the serene sound of flute...


----------



## Herzeleide

I must say, I love the contrabass clarinet and the bass oboe.

Both are used in Thomas Adès's _Asyla_.

I don't have a favourite though. I can think of great solos for all these instruments, and if used in such a way, playing music of a suitable quality, all of them sound very expressive and highly effective.


----------



## JTech82

I love the oboe. That kind of nasally, but flowing tone it produces is just beautiful. I would really like to learn how to play one, but the instrument itself is very expensive.


----------



## Saturnus

Patriarch K said:


> I like the oboe and the bassoon. The oboe is a bit too loud and the bassoon is a bit to...low? When you play the high notes on a basson, that would be the perfect instrument. Something between the oboe and the bassoon


That would be the Cor anglais or the oboe d'amore.


----------



## Drew97

saxoboe said:


> This is a difficult decision for me to choose. I play sax and oboe mainly, but I also play clarinet, flute, soprano recorder, and english horn. No bassoon yet =[ I'll make up my mind later about which is the best.


I have enough trouble trying to practice with two instruments, so how on earth do you manage six? That's very impressive.


----------



## Drew97

I voted for clarinet, but I think I may be slightly biased, having played clarinet for about two years.


----------



## Drew93

GrizzlyChicken said:


> As a saxophonist it would be blasphemous for me to vote for anything else.


I voted saxophone for exactly the same reason, though I'll admit I was tempted to choose Oboe


----------



## kg4fxg

*Bassoon*

Yes,

It is a very hard choice. I love my recordings of Sharon Kam on the Clarinet. But Karen Geoghegan on the Bassoon opened up a whole new world to me I never knew could exist.


----------



## starry

In classical music the clarinet, in popular music the saxophone.


----------



## Yoshi

I have never played a wind instrument, apart from the recorder at school obviously, but I would say the flute. It has such a beautiful and relaxing sound.


----------



## haydnguy

I love the flute too but gave the nudge to the oboe. A tough choice.


----------



## Mirror Image

Oboe, clarinet, and English horn have nice tones, but oboe wins for me hands down.


----------



## Guest

Jan said:


> I have never played a wind instrument, apart from the recorder at school obviously, but I would say the flute. It has such a beautiful and relaxing sound.


Ha, You havn't heard me, When I used to practice even the Cats walked out

seriously it does have a nice sound, particularly in the impressionist type of music, Debussy etc


----------



## nickgray

Flute (especially recorder) and clarinet.


----------



## Gangsta Tweety Bird

i like clarinets cuz of première rapsodie by debussy. the version with piano is best


----------



## Yoshi

Andante said:


> Ha, You havn't heard me, When I used to practice even the Cats walked out


Aww don't worry I'd probably be worse


----------



## maestro267

I voted for saxophone.


----------



## Mz B Flute

The flute. Always have, and always will. 
I've been playing the flute for about 10 years.


----------



## flutes

I Had To Pick As Ive Done My ABRSM Grade 8 with distinction and doing my ATCL diploma in november


----------



## lochness88

Hey! Why no more for saxophones?

Ah who cares anyway, we can sound like anything we want!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Oboe, the sound is so delicate and sweet.

Clarinet is an instrument that I love in certain contexts. I think the clarinet writing in Prokofievs 5th is amazing.


----------



## Piabass1018

I had to vote bassoon only because i play it. All wind instruments sound awesome though


----------



## Guest

Piabass1018 said:


> I had to vote bassoon only because i play it. All wind instruments sound awesome though


What, even the Descant Recorder,


----------



## Argus

The flute.

You don't see any oboe players as bad as these cats.



















I can't find a photo of Thijs van Leer when he had his full on sideburns so that'll have to do.

Then there's this:

Jazz Flute


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I voted for flute, since I'm a flutist and love the instrument anyhow, but will always have the tendency from now on to rebel. I would have voted for clarinet, I think it has a wonderful timbre, and has a deeper emotion than flute. But flutes have the ability to "sing" more than any other instrument.


----------



## Chopin Liszt

Bassoon, of course. Followed closely by contrabassoon and oboe, although I love the heckelphone. I'd like to get one some day, but isn't there like 150 in the world?


----------



## Guest

Chopin Liszt said:


> although I love the heckelphone. I'd like to get some one day, but isn't there like 150 in the world?


That many?? somebody slipped up


----------



## Barking Spiderz

I've been playing alto sax for 28 years. While the other kids at school were taking up drums and guitar with Van Halen and John Bonham as their role models I was a precocious freak more inspired by my dad's collection of Art Pepper and Stan Getz albums and I've played semi-pro on and off ever since. Still my fave of all instruments not just wind, with soprano sax, tenor sax not far behind.


----------



## Guest

I have really never gone much on Soprano Sax


----------



## Argus

Andante said:


> I have really never gone much on Soprano Sax


I didn't used to like the soprano as much as tenor and alto, and it seemed to be too clsely connected to smooth jazz, but John Coltrane, Anthony Braxton, Gary Bartz, John Surman and Dave Liebman changed my mind. Its sound is like an alto crossed with a suona or zurna, which I think gives it a inherent Eastern/Asian sound.

Tenor sax is probably my favourite. I think it has the greatest dynamic range, with an incredibly elegent pristine sound at one extreme and diaphragm busting honks and howls at the other. Saying that, the alto and tenor are much closer in timbre than the soprano so either could work well in most situations.

Soprano masterclass:


----------



## Ukko

The clarinets (Bb and A) are enjoyable over a broad range of music. I don't get tired of hearing it well played as long as there isn't much altissimo.

In short doses, maybe 10 minutes max, and in material it fits, I love the sounds the English horn makes in it's low and mid registers.

I enjoy the alto sax in jazz - but this isn't a jazz forum.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm sorry for where the flute is right now.


----------



## opus55

I like flute these days in Beethoven symphonies so voted for flute. I don't like it so much as a solo instrument, however. For solo, I prefer clarinet, particularly in Brahms' chamber music.


----------



## Guest

I think the Flute becomes something special in Debussy and all impressionist type music


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Andante said:


> I think the Flute becomes something special in Debussy and all impressionist type music


Yes!! French flute music is the most divine. France was where the Flute School first developed, at the Paris Conservatoire, and now is spread across the world 100 years later.


----------



## Rob

Voted cor anglais, but it's a tough question.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

I think the sax family classifies as brass instruments.

You forgot heckelphone (Cor anglais on steroids) and bagpipes!

Also accordion and harmonium!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heckelphone

Also, some clarinets can be made of metal and sound rather well!


----------



## Igneous01

I vote for the duduk, altho im not sure if it entirely counts as wood wind, its tone and timbre are just beautiful, it just feels like the violin equivalent for its class of instruments.

as for the classical orchestra, the flute, but it would be nice to hear a dudek concerto ^^


----------



## Moraviac

Flute, just before oboe.

Hey, I do have a popular taste. Don't know if that's a good thing.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Moraviac said:


> Flute, just before oboe.
> 
> Hey, I do have a popular taste. Don't know if that's a good thing.


It is. In this case. 

I love flute sooooo much. I want to be a flutist in an orchestra one day, and I'll do what it takes to get there if God wills it.


----------



## Moraviac

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It is. In this case.
> 
> I love flute sooooo much. I want to be a flutist in an orchestra one day, and I'll do what it takes to get there if God wills it.


Go for it 

We're all piano players in my family, except one of my brothers who was a flautist (I think it is spelled this way). 
Since he discovered the piano he doesn't touch the flute anymore. 
We need more flautists in the world :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Moraviac said:


> Go for it
> 
> We're all piano players in my family, except one of my brothers who was a flautist (I think it is spelled this way).
> Since he discovered the piano he doesn't touch the flute anymore.
> We need more flautists in the world :lol:


 Oh oh oh, if that were only true... fact is, flute is perhaps the worst instrument to major in from a competitive standpoint. Much fewer job openings. I wish there were _less_ flutists! (I say "flutists", because flutists call themselves that I've noticed, at least here in the US)

But thank you.


----------



## science

I can putz around at a piano, so if I ever get serious about playing anything I should probably just practice that up. 

But my second choice would be a clarinet.


----------



## mmsbls

I voted oboe, but I almost voted clarinet. I think I prefer the clarinet as a featured instrument (in concertos or quintets), but I like the oboe sound more in orchestral pieces. The oboe seems to convey more emotion than the clarinet.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

You forgot the zink, sackbutt, and heckelphone!


----------



## soundandfury

*Bassoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooons*



Sebastien Melmoth said:


> You forgot the zink, sackbutt, and heckelphone!


Not to mention the rackett!

Seriously, though, I voted for the bassoon for its melancholy tone, which I find appropriate to the phlegmatic English temperament. Bassoon music goes well with wet Sundays in the countryside. Or something.
The cor anglais came close, though.

I'm not fond of clarinets, but that might be because I play in concert bands where they tend to outnumber the rest of the ensemble put together.


----------



## Il Seraglio

It's a tough one, but I think I'd say the good old flute just for how versatile an insrument it is followed by the oboe. The clarinet is a wonderful instrument at the best of times, but it gives certain pieces a schlagermusik feel when played as a lead instrument. (Brahms' Clarinet Quintet and the adagio from Mozart's Clarinet Concerto) although I suppose that can all depend on how well it is played.


----------



## saxy

I chose the saxophone. The sax has the most pure and expressive tone of all the wind intruments IMO.


----------



## Argus

saxy said:


> I chose the saxophone. The sax has the most pure and expressive tone of all the wind intruments IMO.


The sax is my favourite wind instrument (at the moment), but it doesn't have anywhere near as purer tone as the flute family. I like it precisely because it has such a unique and coloured sound, with probably the greatest range between the harsh and soft ends of it's dynamic spectrum.

A couple (among many) not on the list I like are the Bombarde (and similar type of instruments like the Suona, Shehnai, Zurna etc) with a very shrill timbre compared to an oboe, and the Sho, the Japanese version of the Chinese Sheng mouth organ, which has very ethereal, shifting sound but also quite aggressive because of the beats from the tone clusters.


----------



## saxy

Argus said:


> The sax is my favourite wind instrument (at the moment), but it doesn't have anywhere near as purer tone as the flute family. I like it precisely because it has such a unique and coloured sound, with probably the greatest range between the harsh and soft ends of it's dynamic spectrum.


Listen to this movement from the Larsson Concerto. His sound is extremely pure.


----------



## KJohnson

For me, nothing like the lower register of Clarinet!


----------



## Norse

I like them all, but voted bassoon. When it gets some middle and high register solo work, it has a very 'soulfull', sometimes almost saxophone like quality.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm for either the Alto recorder, the Crummhorn, or the Shawm. Or I could have been more conventional and said the oboe, Baroque Oboe. 

Yes, I think I'll go with the Baroque Oboe.


----------



## Kopachris

Bassoon for me, especially in those sinister-sounding low registers. Low bassoon + tritones = comical despicable diabolical-ness.


----------



## Nix

I would like to retract my oboe vote and put it for clarinet- so they should be tied. Love the Mozart Clarinet Concerto, as well as the Copland. And the Mozart and Brahms Quintet, and the Brahms Sonatas. All of these have won me over for the instrument.


----------



## soundandfury

I may be wavering towards the recorder family, having played almost nothing but my old plastic descant for the last month, and rediscovered just how much fun it is!


----------



## Guest

A Treble is OK but a descant?? really


----------



## Kopachris

I have one of those cheap plastic recorders, but I can't really play it at all.


----------



## Guest

That's moderately interesting :lol:


----------



## Jobe

I play no wind instrument other than tin whistle, and I'm not proud of that.

Although I personally voted the wonderful clarinet - and am a bit of a stalker, because I don't play it but know a lot about it - one of my favourite musical moments of all time was in Shostakovich's 4th Symphony. In the second movement, about 6 minutes in, there's this grossly dissonant piccolo, clarinet, flute and bass clarinet moment. The might of the orchestra stops for this rather weedy fugue, and it's the most fascinating thing I've ever heard.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Head_case

Tin whistles are fun too Jobe! Especially if you have a decent one. 

I'm not a fan of the clarinet at all. Those saliva impregnated reeds give me the heebie-jeebies. The sound can be beautiful though - particularly for the bass clarinet. 

I've still got one which I play now and then, but I no longer have the skill to use the thicker Grade 4 Vandoren reeds that I used to. I'm down to Grade 2.5 for years of neglect 

Bass recorder - or the sub-contra-bass recorder any day!


----------



## AidanTrumpet

Easily Bassoon.


----------



## LordBlackudder

I've got the horn than.


----------



## Guest

You mean then ?? ............^^


----------



## arpeggio

As you can tell my vote is totally unbiased.


----------



## Salix

I just discovered the oboe d'amore. Played on one in person and it is now my favorite instrument!


----------



## Head_case

Have you got a trust fund to buy one?

Oboes are dear enough with the d'amore 

Flute d'amores are gorgeous too (my bias - I voted flute for favourite!). I discovered it years ago - one advantage is that they play down to alto B or low B below C: there is a lot of Bb repertoire these days. The range is less piercing and very soothing. They're not whopping great big instruments either, but they are expensive like your oboe d'amores...


----------



## OboeKnight

Oboe of course! It is my primary instrument, although I have a lot of experience with clarinet and sax. The oboe has such a beautiful timbre and can be very haunting, which is something I enjoy haha. You can usually count on hearing an oboe whenever someone dies in a movie, or some other tragic event takes place....ahh I love my oboe =)


----------



## Harmonie

Bassoonist said:


> Oh gosh... this is really really really hard.
> 
> It's a toss up between the bassoon, saxophone, and oboe.
> 
> However, the bassoon wins, because it's my main instrument.


I love how over six years my tastes in instruments have remained remarkably similar. The only difference I have today is that I have fallen in love with the English horn/Cor anglais. It's a part of the oboe family so it still fits, but I actually like it just a bit more than the oboe, because for me it takes what's beautiful about the oboe and then has a completely unique sound itself that is beautiful on a whole different level.

...Me and my failure to be able to properly explain things. lol

I still very much adore the oboe itself though, and very much want to play it someday.


----------



## Head_case

Wow!

As of today, oboes and clarinets are the most popular wind instruments on the forum! 

How is it possible that my flute tastes are yet again in the minority?! :lol:


----------



## OboeKnight

Hmmmm..in additional to sound, the oboe is my favorite because of the way it is played. I have experience with clarinet and oboe, so I have a knowledgeable opinion haha. I feel that the clarinet has limitations in performance for the player. Personally, vibrato is a huge part of my musical expression, and vibrato is frowned upon in classical clarinet. I feel that I can't put everything I have into the performance if I can't use vibrato. The oboe normally has very expressive parts in the orchestra, and I feel that is me as a person. Needless to say, I LOVE OBOE.


----------



## Turangalîla

^ Yes, I LOVE OBOES TOO!!! Except that I make _my_ vibrato by wiggling the reed in and out of my lips :lol: .


----------



## OboeKnight

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> ^ Yes, I LOVE OBOES TOO!!! Except that I make _my_ vibrato by wiggling the reed in and out of my lips :lol: .


Lol that's interesting. I use diaphragm and chest vibrato. I use saw jaw vibrato on clarinet and sax for jazz.


----------



## Jaws

There are two kinds of oboe players. In door players and out door players. The outdoor players are best heard from two blocks away......


----------



## aleazk

Low clarinets.


----------



## Head_case

Have you heard York Bowen's bass clarinet and string quartet piece? 

It's lovely hearing the low bass clarinet. 

I was listening to Stephen Dodgson's clarinet and string quartet piece - this would have been great with a bass clarinet treatment. The flute and string quartet combination did not work out as well for him. 

I've finally submitted my wooden flute for maintenance and repairs. Thank goodness it's not an expensive bass clarinet with 17 keys to sort out where the leak is coming from.


----------



## millionrainbows

My favorite is the flute, but it must be of the metal variety. I don't care for wooden flutes or recorders. Even an Irish tin whistle is better than that.

That being said, favorite flutists: Robert Dick, Severino Gazzelloni, Herbie Mann, Hubert Laws, Eric Dolphy, Sharon Beazaly, Gunilla von Bahr, Manuela Weisler, James Galway.


----------



## TudorMihai

I voted for the flute family because because I just love the bass flute. It has an wonderful velvety and warm sound, the perfect instrument to create a mysterious atmosphere.

There is also another woodwind instrument that I love but it's an ethnic instrument, not from the orchestra, and that is the duduk. Every time I hear a piece played on a duduk I get chills.


----------



## Guest

millionrainbows said:


> My favorite is the flute, but it must be of the metal variety. I don't care for wooden flutes


So you don't like baroque flute ?


----------



## Novelette

The Bb clarinet is my favorite of the group, mostly because I'm attached to Brahms' clarinet works.

Generally, though, I like all of the woodwinds. And having played a brass instrument in my youth, I have a great respect for those who play pneumatic instruments!


----------



## Head_case

TudorMihai said:


> I voted for the flute family because because I just love the bass flute. It has an wonderful velvety and warm sound, the perfect instrument to create a mysterious atmosphere.


Wow. Surprising to hear a choice for this! There isn't much repertoire for solo bass flute. Besides not being able to afford one, I love the alto flute - it has that same velvety smooth mellowness without the fart noises of lower pitched flutes. The double contrabass flute is one of those which makes me think a seismic detector would be more appropriate than a human audience 



> There is also another woodwind instrument that I love but it's an ethnic instrument, not from the orchestra, and that is the duduk. Every time I hear a piece played on a duduk I get chills.


Ethnic instruments are making their way into orchestras 
I gather the duduk is a reed blown instrument, which shares more in common with clarinets, or oboes, than say, flutes?

I like ethnic wind instruments too; the main problem is I can't stop at just having one: most are diatonic key instruments, and I tend to prefer chromatic material, so I will end up with a diatonic keyed flute in the key of D, G, Eb, Bb, F, C, gaaagggghh...! :lol:


----------



## Harrytjuh

I like clarinets the most, because of their soft sound. But I actually like all woodwinds! :lol:


----------



## composira

I love the oboe for its timbre. Clarinets and flutes are nice but the oboe sound just gets to me.


----------



## QuietGuy

I voted "other" because I like them all. The woodwinds are the one group in the orchestra that has a variety of tone colors among different instruments. I like variety.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I almost chose the cor anglais, but I prefer the tone of the clarinet.


----------



## Couac Addict




----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Bass flute...so exotic.


----------



## kirsten

It's difficult to pick a favorite. The flute is my main instrument, but I have to admit I have a soft spot for the Bassoon. It's a beautiful solo instrument.


----------



## Marc

I love the oboe, but the sound of the oboe da caccia is more melancholic, that's why I picked that one. The name _Cor Anglais_ comes from the original french name of the instrument: _corps anglé_ (curved body/frame).


----------



## Pianistin

Classical saxophone, particularly alto, followed by oboe. The saxophone is far more expressive than most other wind instruments.


----------



## krampster2

The clarinet is a funny one for me because I love its sound in the higher register and especially in the lower register (I still cannot get over the opening of Tchaikovsky's 5th symphony) but the middle register of the clarinet just irks me. Something about that hollow sound, I just can't enjoy it. Does anyone else feel this way? Think I'll have to vote for the flute.


----------



## WhoseLineFan

The flute and the clarinet for me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I like open-vowelled instruments. As in, while I'm listening, it sounds like a "ah" or "oh" or even "ih" or "eh." This is typically a vowel that brass instruments have, but one other instrument has it too: flute. Reed instruments don't have these vowels to my ear, so they sounded like a voices covered over with a hand "mmmm." I have _psychological need_ for an open vowel sound from wind instruments, lol. The more flute-like a reed instruments can be with making these vowel shapes, the better.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

The oboe is my favourite instrument to listen to. It has such a unique sound! Unfortunately I don't hear it played much in any music other then Classical.


----------



## Harmonie

EarthBoundRules said:


> The oboe is my favourite instrument to listen to. It has such a unique sound! Unfortunately I don't hear it played much in any music other then Classical.


I can name a fair number of pop tunes that have it and/or the English horn. You have to look more back into the 1960s and 70s for that, though, back when a variety of instruments was commonplace.

Video game music composers sometimes use the oboe/English horn quite prominently, too. Just look at Yoko Shimomura of Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Pugg

Clarinets ( Bb and A, and basset )


----------



## Elizabeth de Brito

Clarinet's the best - every instrument has individual merits though. They're all better than strings any day.


----------



## Harmonie

Elizabeth de Brito said:


> ... They're all better than strings any day.


Haha. Yes, fight the power! =P

Strings are pretty, but nothing can compare to the winds!


----------



## hpowders

I love the sound of the English Horn.

There is a great 3 1/2 minute solo for English horn accompanied by soft tremolo strings about 3/4 of the way through the first movement of the Shostakovich Symphony No. 8. A haunting moment!

Of course, there is the most famous solo for the instrument-the great English Horn solo from the largo movement of Dvorak's New World Symphony.

Wagner also used the English Horn memorably in Tristan und Isolde.


----------



## Mysterious

I would have to say bassoon!


----------



## Pugg

I would say the clarinet


----------



## Guest

The clarinet for me and the traverso.


----------



## Arsakes

For the first time in the history of music Oboe is winning! Well deserved win!

My top 3 wind instruments are, Oboe, Trombone and Trumpet. I like most of wind instruments.


----------



## hpowders

I played the clarinet, but the more I think about it, the English Horn is probably my favorite these days.


----------



## bestellen

I voted oboe, but I almost voted clarinet.


----------



## seven four

tough call. I picked flute, but they're all so nice.










.


----------



## majlis

The sax. Love that sound. And more on a quartet.


----------



## Mysterious

This is a tough decision..
I think i'll have to vote bassoon.


----------



## Dan Ante

The 'b' flat Clarinet for me being such a versatile instrument both in classical and Jazz, and the cor anglais is also a firm favorite.


----------



## Davila

Bassoon then oboe


----------



## LarryShone

Saxophone is incredibly popular but my favourite is clarinet. I love the tone and I'm dying to try playing one!


----------



## Marinera

Triumvirate: Oboe, bassoon, horn


----------



## Fletcher

Oboe... but I'm biased


----------



## jegreenwood

Pleased to say that my vote brought clarinet into a tie with oboe.


----------



## LarryShone

Clarinet. It just has this sound like no other instrument and of course I want one!


----------



## TMHeimer

I voted clarinet of course being a long time professional. But, I have played quite a bit of Eb clarinet. Too bad you can't check two items as I equally enjoy Eb.


----------



## Pauli

Clarinet for me, such a soul-stirring sound, although I do love them all.


----------



## Konrad

Cor Anglais is my favorite by far. It is beautiful and emotive.


----------



## Musicaterina

My favourite wind instrument is the recorder. I play the sopranino, the soprano and the alto recorder. 

I've got a favourite recorder player, too, namely Giovanni Antonini.


----------



## Dan Ante

Musicaterina said:


> My favourite wind instrument is the recorder. I play the sopranino, the soprano and the alto recorder.


The descant sounds so earthy the neighbors child of approx 10 years is learning and we can hear her practicing all hours, just heavenly...


----------



## Rogerx

I like all :angel:

44444444444


----------



## Pauli91FIN

Difficult to choose again, but maybe the saxophone. I play the alto saxophone as a second instrument and also love the soprano saxophone. I would also like to try contrabassoon saxophone - I have only heard a recording played on it by Vinny Golia...


----------



## Dan Ante

Recorder ......................................


----------



## NoCoPilot

Contra. There's not a lot of literature for it, but I sit up & take notice whenever one's in the house.


----------



## arapinho1

I couldn't pick just one. I love clarinet, oboe, cor anglais and sax the most


----------



## Zauberfloete

I've partial to woodwinds, they're my favourite instruments. 

My absolute favs are the flute, oboe and recorder, and I'm also quite keen on folk woodwinds (such as the bombard, tin whistle..) or non-Western flutes (especially Chinese flutes).


----------



## Ad Astra

Oboe followed by flute and sax.


----------

